
Achilles and the Tortoise – Solving Zeno’s Paradox with Quantum Physics - CMartucci
http://whatblag.com/2011/10/19/achilles-and-the-tortoise-quantum-physics/
======
incremental
Planck's constant is not the smallest unit of distance. It's not a unit of
distance at all.

You're thinking of the Planck length. It is indeed proposed that the Planck
length is the smallest meaningful length, but this is by no means proved.

~~~
CMartucci
Ah, sorry, you're right, it's the Planck length.

